# Suche Gewässer für Angelurlaub!!!



## Karpfen1 (13. Mai 2012)

Serwus, 
Zwei Bekannte und ich suchen ein Gewässer in Österreich wo man es ohne Probleme eine Woche aushalten kann, Zielfische wären: Karpfen, Zander, Hecht, Waller!
Es wäre auch wichtig das man am Wasser campen darf, sowie rund um die Uhr fischen.
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Wäre echt super!!!
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!
MFG


----------



## Alex1860 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer für Angelurlaub!!!*

Ich kenn den Coloradosee in Tarsdorf 

BESTIMMUNGEN,
Angelmethoden laut Karte, lebende Köderfische, Anfüttern, Blinkern, Spinnfischen sowie Wanderfischen sind verboten.

  Tageskarten:	  EURO 17,-
  24-Std. Karten:	  EURO 22,-
  Jahreskarten:	  EURO 220,.

Bestand: Gute und große Aale, viele viele Karpfen ab 60 cm wieder rein damit, Viele Hechte, Große Seeforellen, Bach/Regenbogenforellen sonstige weißfische und an Haufen Barsche.

Bestimmungen sind zwar bissl hart aber wenn man weiß wie z.B Fischfetzen Tote Köderfisch Montagen kann man gut fangen. Campen darfste auf jeden Fall auch Lagerfeuer machen und Grillen ist kein Problem. 3 Fische pro Tage dürfen entnommen werden. Karten bekommste beim Angelsport Kinzl in Hochburg-Ach oder direkt vor Ort glaub ich auch. Is auch ne schöne Gegend aber für 22 Euro pro 24h karte auch nicht gerade der billigste


----------



## Karpfen1 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer für Angelurlaub!!!*

vom prinzip her schon mal nicht schlecht nur wichtig wäre das auch waller anzufinden wären


----------



## Alex1860 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer für Angelurlaub!!!*

Der Besitzer hat gemeint er hat vor 3-4 Jahren mal Waller gesetzt aber naja ich zweifel ein wenig an seiner Glaubwürdigkeit. Nach seinen Erzählungen kauft er immer Restbestände in Zuchten ein und setzt total viel. Sogar Aale über ein Meter befinden sich im See bzw setzt er ein sagt er.... Ich glaube allerdings nicht dass sich Waller darin befinden. Vllt wäre der Höllerer See was für dich aber ich weiß ned ob man da Campen darf/kann. In Bayern würden mir einige einfallen also wenn du an der Österreichischen Grenze fischen willst hätte ich einige Ziele parat


----------



## Karpfen1 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer für Angelurlaub!!!*

lass dich nicht aufhalten erzähl


----------



## Alex1860 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer für Angelurlaub!!!*

Also im Waginger See sind alle deine Zielfische drin kannst a dort Campen. Des mit dem 24h fischen weiß ich da ned. Dann gibts den Berghamer Badesee nähe Marktl am Inn da is auch alles drin vor allem aber schöne Hechte. Tachinger See auch wie der Waginger See is quasi ein größerer See aber auf die Ortschaften aufgeteilt da gibts auch nen Campingplatz. Ich persönlich würde den Coloradosee allen anderen vorziehen. Wenn du Catch&Release betreiben willst bzw dir es egal is kann ich das anglerparadies riepler empfehlen.   							 			 			 		 				 			 				

Tageskarte 20,- €  10er Block  180,- €
Tageskarte von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang gültig
 


24 Stunden Karte 30,- €   10er Block  270,- €
 24h Karte von 12 Uhr bis 12 Uhr nächsten Tag gültig

http://www.anglerparadies-riepler.at/


----------

